# Fat people dancing



## Tao (May 15, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7FkEsOtpEZY&feature=fvw
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lcmNauQA4bY&feature=related

This came up in Skype tonight. Blame Ratte and Scotty.


----------

